# Does anyone build 1/24,25th scale trucks or Semi's on here ?



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

* Hi, Just curious if anyone on here builds Semi's & /or there related trailers and equipment?*
* :thumbsup:*


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Thunderbold1: Yes I Build them, Or that is I'm just getting back into to Building them again, I just started a (AMT) Titan 90, 
1:25 scale as well as a (FRUEHAUF) Flatbed Trailer 1:25th, Most of that is compete, (You can see it in my photos) and 
I have over 100 more trucks and Trailers to build I have been collection, (Old And New) as well as Fire Engines to Dump trucks and OTHERS. 
As well as waiting on some new ones I pre-Ordered They are still making Like that Lone Star, But the quest here I have is one you stated as well, "Equipment", Such as Heavy Equipment like loaders CRANS, other construction and related stuff, I would love to build them in a reasonable scale as close to 1:24 or 25th scale as I Could, but as far as I know THEY DONT MAKE KITS LIKE THAT, and its a shame, I think they would sell very well, but there are lots of kits out there to build yet, I have a wall full of them I have gathered together.

Don't really know where to start, Build one of the old kits or set on it !! "THERE NOT CHEEP AS YOU KNOW" and hold there value Very well. God knows what they will be worth in a few more years, and if I build them I may never find that kit again, There Getting Far and Few Between. 
Think I will keep building the newer kits for now, there are lots of them available even know I have picked some of them to put in the archives as well they will be just as had to find some day soon as the old ones are now, Then again I may get hit buy a bus tomorrow and then what will become of them. LOL, (They make a nice kit to Busses that is) Who fricken knows what will happen. So Building them soon seems to be the only courser of action at this point, LOL, 
"what's wrong with this guy, why does he keep rambling on",.....LOL

Ok well there you have it , LOL


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

_Ian, Have you ever purchased truck models from Spaulding Shipping and trading ? http://www.stsmodeltrucks.com/_
_ They have great prices and the service is excellent too.I just began work on the Revell Kenworht T900 ( Australian ) versian. I'm not sure what I'm going to build for it to pull yet though.:thumbsup:_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice site, Nope I've never heard of them, but I will check them out better, What I did see there I ALRADY HAVE for the most part 

(Prices are good), but you never know what I will find if I keep looking. 
I do get a lot of my kits ON LINE but there are places I go around My Nick Of the woods to find Old a and Rare Kits and those are the ones I like to build, 
THE KIT YOUR WORKING ON is a nice one, I am making one of them as well in to 
A T900 custom Low stung and Tricked out kit, Parts are easy to find and it make the perfect platform for that kind of build. 

Let me know how your build goes I would like to see your wok.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

_*Can do , Ian ! 
I have tried looking around for some of the older kits but haven't found any ...... yet ! *__*Check out the links they have posted on their site too , you might find old kits on one of them. Are you making your T900 into an American version then ?*_


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just bought over 100 buck worth of Decals off that site, Found some great ones for box talkers there I was looking for, THINKS FOR THE LINK couldn't find those anywhere else Will make some nice trailer decals for a few Tractor trailers I can get started on now, 
I must have 20 Box trailers to make at this point. But ones again thinks for the Link.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well it will be a mix of America and Just Show Truck really so. Will let you know the progress on it.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ian, can you post pics, or not ? I can't ...yet but I hope to be able to soon


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You Should be able to, You have been on here scene 2008, If not maybe it is a problem in you settings ? I set mine up for thumb nails, haven't you seen any of my post on other topics ?, like *1:24 and 1:25 Scale Funny Cars *?, I posted over *20 * pic's on there, there is also the Issue of How many you can post, depending on what your membership is, I sinned up for a life time member which game me a few more megs then normal, but a regular member gives you some room for posting not sure on how much for each. you could always ask the administrator to check your settings for you and give you instructions as well.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Also Go to the top of the page and click on Photo Album, then click on are category Model Cars and then try and post pics, That will work and is the only way I know to post on this page, Also Post them in My Photos under you Nick Name for a post of a photo Gallery in you space. Did you see mine ? Look under my Nick Name you will see My Photos then of course if you click on that it will go there, check out that Titan 90 and trailer I was talking about.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, I can post pics just fine, However I don't have a digital camera and the cell phone takes pics but I need to get some kind of hookup to the 'puter:thumbsup: Nice projects under your photos, I really liked that Titan 90:thumbsup:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Thunderbolt,
If your phone sends emails, just email your phone pics to yourself.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a planned diorama that will have 2 Italeri Scania 18 wheelers and an AMT Ford Louisville truck and an Italieri bobtail truck along with 32 other car kits with lots of figures. It is a World Rally Championship Subaru Rally Team service stop during the 2001 Rally San Remo (Italy). Here is a photo of the actual scene and my CAD drawing plan for construction.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44885

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/44886

This diorama would obviously not be possible without the Italeri Scania kits!!!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

RallyJack said:


> Thunderbolt,
> If your phone sends emails, just email your phone pics to yourself.


* RallyJack, I know I can email them (the Pics)to myself but how will that help me goet them on the site here ? Or under placed under "My Photo's" ?  I don't do to good with technology ! LOL*
*Nice diorama plan too, looking forward to pictures*


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Thunderbolt there are a few ways, here is the one with links.
First, lets assume you have the pics on your electric gizmo machine.
Now look at the top of the page under the HT logo in the orange stripe for "Photo Album"
Click on "Photo Album".
Pick a category
Now you are in the category and below the second orang stripe at the top is a Dark Blue stripe with.."My Photos·My Favorites·[no messages] Home·Search·Profile·Upload Photos" 

Click on "Upload Photos" 
Read the limitations and guidelines in the first large box with your user name in it and make sure your pics are not over the limit.

Then look at the "UPLOAD PHOTO" box and pick a category.

Then on the right side click "Browse" and find your photo on your PC and click on it.
do this for up to 3 pics. Where it says "Enter a default title for the photo(s) you are uploading." I suggest using your User Name so your pics are searchable by your name.

If you are uploading one pic, fill in the info about the pic. If multiple pics, skip that and hit the"Upload/Submit" button ....then it will upload and show you your pics.

open Notepad

Then view each picture and run your cursor over the pics "address" in the Browser window just below the blue stripe at the very top of your browser and a blue highlight will appear, right click your mouse and select "Copy". 

Paste that address into Notepad for each pic. Save

Now when you post your thread about your wonderful new model you click the tiny "Picture" icon the the top of the thread box and paste those pic addresses. Then viewers can click the addresses and see your work.

I prefer this way because you can post more pics this way that if you put the image inside the post.

I hope this helps.

Jack


----------

